# Trip to the Brickworks!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Welll it's no pretty beach but I do love coming here. 

I've been wary lately since they've been re doing the whole area and I sometimes so I had no idea what parking was like and all of that stuff.

Its a beautiful place that like retreating too, esp when I am stressed. I used to play there when there was nothing but a hole and bricks.

Pretty butterfly/moth thing









Katrina was hot since it didn't stay overcast for long, she still smiled for me thou!









Is hot..









Mum and Kat









There was a mom there with her friend and they were calling all over, so I didn't get any heron pics but a snapper came to say hello 









Lilly pile!

















The front pond was crammed with hornwort! And it was flowering too!!!

































Can you see the sunfish? We had a major rain so the water was pretty murky









Flowers!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The brickworks

































Last stop for the water that gets filtered in the ponds. The water leads back to the don valley river









Can you see the crayfish molt?









Someone was sleeping on her buckle.. lol









Painted sunning...









lilly!









Little fish!

















I'll try to get better pics of the fish sometime. One thing i did notice, these ponds used to be full of goldfish but I didn't see any. It was very warm so I would assume if they were there they'd be deeper.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Where is this place?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh the brick works is here, http://ebw.evergreen.ca/


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

amazing pics... Love the pic with your dauther passed out in the car with her overalls imprint on her face.. heh


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I really like babies at that age she is too cute 

Enjoy her, they do grow up too fast.  

I was at my son's 8th grade grad tonight and it seems not that long ago I used to get slobbery baby kisses


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

TBemba said:


> I was at my son's 8th grade grad tonight and it seems not that long ago I used to get slobbery baby kisses


Oh, soon you will have to deal with a son going through those tumultuous teenager years!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Oh, soon you will have to deal with a son going through those tumultuous teenager years!


Soon....lol already.... help me jesus


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL thank you for the comments you guys 

Oohh Grats Tbemba!

I know, I put her in the same spot on the couch i used to when we would get up around 4 am and she doesn't fit there anymore! lol

I really realized just how big she's gotten. She literally changes week to week...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Those look like huge sunfish. xD


I just realized:

Normal person: There's icky plants in the pond!

GTAAquaria person: There's hornwort in the pond, it's so pretty when it flowers.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! I know right!?

I was wishing I brought a bag rofl. But I wouldnt take anything anyways :3

I wonder how many do. lol.

The buildings on the inside got totally flooded, there was lots of debris stuck everywhere. There was a lotta water during that storm.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

beautiful place, beautiful pictures!


----------

